
Peter Thiel’s Palantir Saw Coronavirus Coming. Now It Braces for the Impact - mrosett
https://www.wsj.com/articles/peter-thiels-palantir-saw-coronavirus-coming-now-it-braces-for-the-impact-11587461402
======
leroy_masochist
Thiel has by far the strongest relationship with Trump of any prominent tech
person, so I'm quite surprised that Palantir hasn't been more front and center
to the government's whole COVID response.

Especially given that Trump's brain appears to be wired to try to impress
people with "look at all the high-quality people I have working for
me"....Karp is at his best when he plays the eccentric, slightly disheveled
hacker-genius to large crowds of credulous non-engineers. Would be a perfect
fit to put him in the daily briefing mix.

------
nerdinja
That paywall, though.

